# Phrag. kovachii 'Tesoro Morado'



## Drorchid (Mar 8, 2010)

We finally named our kovachii: 'Tesoro Morado' which is Spanish for Purple Treasure.

The flower has been open for 15 days now, but I think its days are numbered. Amazingly it has kept it's shape pretty well. Here is a synopsis of the progression of the flowers:

2/10/2010






2/17/2010





2/20/2010





2/22/2010









2/23/2010





2/25/2010





3/1/2010





3/8/2010









Here is a clip on You Tube, that we shot of this plant:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdN1HNS_A48
Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 8, 2010)

Simply delicious!!!! Thanks again Robert!!! Interesting to see once more that the slipper (or orchids in general) blooms show their best just after 2-3 days open!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Mar 8, 2010)

Why s the dorsal shriveling? Other than that, it's a beautiful flower.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 8, 2010)

Shiva said:


> Why s the dorsal shriveling? Other than that, it's a beautiful flower.



Because it is at it's end of its bloom time. Also it did not help that it has been pollinated, so the flower is starting to shrivel up.

Robert


----------



## Shiva (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky bug!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 8, 2010)

simply stunning!


----------



## Hera (Mar 8, 2010)

Love the pouch. The color fade is dramatic.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you only get one bloom on the spike?? What's average flower count on the spike??


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 8, 2010)

wonderlen3000 said:


> Did you only get one bloom on the spike?? What's average flower count on the spike??



Yes, this plant had only one bloom. I have seen pictures of Phrag. kovachii's with up to 3 to 4 flowers per spike, and I have heard that they will bloom sequential (so only one to two flowers will be open at the same time).

Robert


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 8, 2010)

The bloom held its shape quite nicely even when the bloom got older. This is a great clone


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I can only imagine what it's progeny will look like. That is one amazing flower!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 8, 2010)

it's a simply gorgeous flower! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the pouch, the deep color and the velvety texture is just amazing! :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 9, 2010)

Love the profile shot!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 9, 2010)

Exceptionally beautiful!!!!!:drool::drool::drool:

Ramon


----------



## Pete (Mar 9, 2010)

wow. that thing is incredible.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 9, 2010)

:drool: What a beauty! :clap:


----------



## GuRu (Mar 9, 2010)

What a beauty and what a flower size!! :drool::drool::drool:
I'm wondering more and more how could orchid hunters miss such an extraordinary and showy orchid for ages??
I'm looking forward to seeing it in person in near future.
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 15, 2010)

I have some sad news to post :sob:

This morning after 21 days the kovachii flower finally fell off. This morning, she was laying on the bench. In the last week she did not change much in shape, just the texture became more "papery".

We will miss her much, but she will hopefully bloom again next year, and luckily 2 of her siblings are in spike, so they should bloom shortly.

Robert


----------



## nikv (Mar 15, 2010)

Robert,

You mentioned in a previous post that the flower was self-pollinated. I'm hoping that it "took" and that a seed pod is developing. And were you able to make some hybrid crosses with it? Please let us know.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## etex (Mar 15, 2010)

It was an awesome bloom!! Fantastic color and form!! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Candace (Mar 15, 2010)

Gasp.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 15, 2010)

nikv said:


> Robert,
> 
> You mentioned in a previous post that the flower was self-pollinated. I'm hoping that it "took" and that a seed pod is developing. And were you able to make some hybrid crosses with it? Please let us know.
> 
> ...



Yes, it looks like she is "pregnant"; the seedpod is starting to swell. And yes, we were able to use some of her (in this case "his") pollen and make a bunch of crosses.

Robert


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 15, 2010)

She (or He) was absolutely beautiful! I really enjoyed the progression. Hoping that some more kovachii's bloom out this year (and not blast)!!!

David


----------



## McPaph (Mar 17, 2010)

That is such a cool flower. I cant wait to see more. Great job, Robert


----------



## gonewild (Mar 17, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, it looks like she is "pregnant"; the seedpod is starting to swell. And yes, we were able to use some of her (in this case "his") pollen and make a bunch of crosses.
> 
> Robert



Does she have a mate or did she self pollinate?


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 17, 2010)

gonewild said:


> Does she have a mate or did she self pollinate?



She self pollinated (with no help from us).

Robert


----------



## gonewild (Mar 17, 2010)

Cool, if there is viable seed then that would indicate that they don't have or need a specific pollinator in the wild.

This makes me wonder how many of the hybrid crosses made in Peru using kovachii as the pod parent may have some pure kovachii progeny. If they did not remove the pollen quickly they would also have had some self pollination.
Have any of the hybrid seedlings that have bloomed looked like they were 100% kovachii?

I assume once some pollen grains have grown tubes and fertilized there is a period where other pollen grains could also be added to the mix. Or does once pollination begin the window of fertility close quickly?


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 17, 2010)

gonewild said:


> Cool, if there is viable seed then that would indicate that they don't have or need a specific pollinator in the wild.
> 
> This makes me wonder how many of the hybrid crosses made in Peru using kovachii as the pod parent may have some pure kovachii progeny. If they did not remove the pollen quickly they would also have had some self pollination.
> Have any of the hybrid seedlings that have bloomed looked like they were 100% kovachii?
> ...



Thus far all hybrids have not shown any pure kovachii seedlings (so no evidence of self-pollination).

Kyle mentioned that when he saw kovachii in the wild, he did not see any evidence of self-pollination, so this plant may be an exception. We will know more when we bloom more of them in cultivation. Phrag. fischeri, Phrag. boisierieanum and Phrag. lindenii are all self-pollinators as well.

Robert


----------



## gonewild (Mar 17, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> Thus far all hybrids have not shown any pure kovachii seedlings (so no evidence of self-pollination).
> 
> Kyle mentioned that when he saw kovachii in the wild, he did not see any evidence of self-pollination, so this plant may be an exception. We will know more when we bloom more of them in cultivation. Phrag. fischeri, Phrag. boisierieanum and Phrag. lindenii are all self-pollinators as well.
> 
> Robert



Then a question for Kyle is did he see any evidence of pollination at all? Any seed pods?

However because you don't see seed pods in the wild is not evidence that they are not self pollinators. In the tropical forests there are so many possible pollen predators that could eat the pollen as soon as the bud cracks open. Like ants!

Since you see the self pollination in actuality I would tend to think they are self pollinators.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 17, 2010)

I did see one split seed capsule. Not sure if it was pollenated or just an old spike. The only other evidence of pollenation was the amount of young seedlings (lots or 'em).

When you see boisarianum or lindenii in the wild, every flower is self pollenated. So, you'll see boisarianums with 8 or 10 seed capsules on a spike. And a whole hillside like that. I never saw that at kovachii sites. I think OL plant is an exception rather then a rule.

I was at a botanical garden in Hanover Germany and they had a peruvian besseae in thier collection. It self pollenated. I have a picture somewhere of the spike with 4 or 6 capsules. So there are exceptions in nature.

andreettea appears to self pollenate, as well.

Kyle


----------



## Berrak (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow - a dream - I have just a very small one.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 18, 2010)

:clap: :drool: perfect name!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2010)

Kyle said:


> I did see one split seed capsule. Not sure if it was pollenated or just an old spike. The only other evidence of pollenation was the amount of young seedlings (lots or 'em).
> 
> When you see boisarianum or lindenii in the wild, every flower is self pollenated. So, you'll see boisarianums with 8 or 10 seed capsules on a spike. And a whole hillside like that. I never saw that at kovachii sites. I think OL plant is an exception rather then a rule.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the info.


----------



## abax (Mar 10, 2014)

The color is glorious and the texture as well, but something about that
dorsal just knocks the whole bloom out of balance to me. Can't wait to
see more the the seedlings.


----------

